# Well, I finally jumped in...



## SteelSlicer (Apr 26, 2011)

I did post an intro when I joined, but since then I've just lurked. I'm 58, and was looking for my first handgun. Pretty much every question I had, I was able to search a thread that answered it (bet that makes the mods happy :mrgreen. I had gone to the local range that has a decent selection of rentals, and my son has a Glock 19. So I knew I wanted a 9mm, small enough for CCW, and had pretty much narrowed it down to an XD or SR9. I was talking to the guy at the shop, and just wanted to feel a compact with extended an mag. I held an XD9 and liked the extended. Then he pulls out a consignment that just came in, an M&P 9c with a Trijicon front sight, an Apex DCAEK trigger job and 4 mags. Only about 200 rounds through it, and they only wanted $400. So I guess I'll be in the S&W part of the forum for a while.  I tried to attach pics, but I guess I haven't posted enough, it says I don't have the permissions or some such. At least I can give you a link.
Pictures by steelslicer - Photobucket


----------



## setup (May 28, 2012)

*Congrats! Sounds like a great deal, I really like the looks of the M&P line!*

I'm new on here but I agree that you can find the answers to most questions on here! Enjoy!


SteelSlicer said:


> I did post an intro when I joined, but since then I've just lurked. I'm 58, and was looking for my first handgun. Pretty much every question I had, I was able to search a thread that answered it (bet that makes the mods happy :mrgreen. I had gone to the local range that has a decent selection of rentals, and my son has a Glock 19. So I knew I wanted a 9mm, small enough for CCW, and had pretty much narrowed it down to an XD or SR9. I was talking to the guy at the shop, and just wanted to feel a compact with extended an mag. I held an XD9 and liked the extended. Then he pulls out a consignment that just came in, an M&P 9c with a Trijicon front sight, an Apex DCAEK trigger job and 4 mags. Only about 200 rounds through it, and they only wanted $400. So I guess I'll be in the S&W part of the forum for a while.  I tried to attach pics, but I guess I haven't posted enough, it says I don't have the permissions or some such. At least I can give you a link.
> Pictures by steelslicer - Photobucket


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats sounds like you made an excellent deal.....JJ


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a darn good price for a minty used gun with some nice options. Enjoy!


----------

